# Chinasian Movements



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Do we (collectively) have information on the movements currently in use in the various cheap offerings on the bay and elsewhere for mechanical pieces anyone? :yes:

It might be useful to be able to identify more of these - - I'm thinking all the way up from what's being used in the SOKI or GOER at less than a tenner autos up to Parnis and similar higher end "homages whatever you want to call 'em" watches.

By way of experiment, I've worn a SOKI - - remember we're talking Â£8.99 off the bay for an auto - - this last month. To be honest, it's only real failing is the poor power reserve. I think if you were a person who wore a watch 24/7, you'd have no problem with them, but I don't, and so a manual top-up has ben needed every couple of days. Given, for the Â£8.99 money, we seem to be looking at it being a remarkably good timekeeper for that kind of money. Set against my RC clock on 2nd January, worn daily, topped up as needed above, the SOKI is currently sitting at 3m.22 seconds fast. I can certainly live with that as a figure, and reset it once a month, running fast is no crime compared with running slow. Without taking off the back, does anyone know what movement SOKI use and from whence it comes (maybe Korea at the price? )

This is likely to be the movement used in very cheap named "homages" sold by large pedlars around the beaches, homages of very expensive submarine type watches, and it's really pretty good on timekeeping out of the plastic bag! (You don't get a box at this price posted from HK or similar :lol: )

Thoughts and info welcome, without too much castigation of cheapo rubbish, child labour and Tong Mafia connections, lets just discuss the metrits (if any) and actual movements in use and where they are known to come from. :weed:

ldman:

TSA

The Sequined Avenger


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

A good question for Miro and Alberta Time, maybe?

The only thing I can say is that Seagull movements are apparently divided by grades, 1 being the ones assembled on the Seagull factory, 2 the ones that are outsourced all the way down to gods know what made from bits and pieces bought from the other guys. So I assume there's a difference between them, although I never saw any significant difference posted.

The only watch I now own with a Chinese movement is an Alpha chrono with an ST19 andm AFAIK, probably the cheapest ST19 you can get right now. Never saw any claims to this movement being inferior in any way to, say, the one on the Precista PRS5. I have no idea if it runs fast or not, I rarely wear the same watch two days straight and I don't keep them running. So, as far as my experience goes, it's as reliable as any of my Citizen ecodrive quartz. 

That being said, and given the choice, I would never go for an ETA COSC grade watch as I wouldn't be getting anything back from the substantial premium I would pay.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I bought a Soki (and subsequently flogged it again here) just to see how good an automatic watch you can actually buy for Â£10. Answer - it was crap. Ok for Â£10 I suppose but from that point on I took the view that I was better off buying 2nd hand Russian stuff for not much more money.










The heart of the beast *cough*. It didn't even have a gasket.










It's obviously the same movement as used in dodgy knock-off Rolexes as it has the same style of rotor. Almost certainly Chinese - I doubt very much it was Korean.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i just take them as a bit of fun, they are cheap and cheerful, ive got goers and jaragars that keep very good time when they are on my wrist but i have had a couple that were blinkin awful, kands give boxes out with their cheapie watches but after all they have delusions of grandeur


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

This is an TogJi movement with auto-module. You can read about the TongJi here: -> http://www.tractioni...andard_Movement

Often auto-modules don't work properly - as they are uni-directional, and because of the low quality and tough rotating, they are not enough to support the power reserve.

But the hand-wind movement is good for the money. Some people dismounted the auto-module, converting the watch into hand-winding, and are very satisfied with the accuracy.

I have some SOKI, FUYATE, EYKI and I think that the quality is acceptable. All of my auto modules work good. Of course, for 9 GBP You can't expect water resistance.

I suspect that there are some worn-out equipments for production of TongJi, because I've met some very low-grade movements. But once again - what to expect from a 2$ MECHANICAL movement?

In some more expensive group (up to 60-100$) very often are used Dixmont Guangzhou DG28xx movements - very reliable and stable.

Parnis use mainly Seagull ST25-based movements, but I have one with HangZhou 2824-2 clone. Because Parnis is no manufacturer, but imaginary brand, it's not guaranteed what's inside.

The rumors are that Seagull movements are different grades. The highest grade are mounted in Seagull watches, while the others are sold to OEM manufacturers. But there are some suspicions that if Seagull have more high-grade movements and not enough low-grade, in case of a big order they may sell even high-grade at the price of a low-grade, without mentioning it. But that are only rumors 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

i have recently purchaced three cheap watches - all between Â£10-Â£15 including postage - postage took two days from ebay (UK Seller) and i have to say they are worth every penny,

if i take into account cost they are far better than all my other watches (For the money you cant argue!)- they were a little "loose" when i received them but after having a quick look inside and tightening the odd part adding a little oil and with one - removing a nice long piece of swarf from the factory, they have worked the past week fine - only loosing 1-2 mins a week with no adjustments yet.

my only complaint is the SHOCKING straps they are shiped with - they are bloody awful, i wore one and it covered my arm in tiny scratches.

i didn't take photos when i striped them but here are a few i just took so you can see inside

(sorry for the poor quality shots i only have my full frame at my flat and only one prime lens with me so i mounted a few of my Russian lens's on to take the photos with a teleconverter allowing me manual control of the aperture for these low light conditions close up)



IMG_4543 by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



IMG_4544 by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



IMG_4550 by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



IMG_4551 by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

IMG_4552 by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



IMG_4554 by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



IMG_4559 by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



IMG_4560 by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



IMG_4561 by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



IMG_4569 by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

IMG_4562 by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



IMG_4563 by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



IMG_4564 by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



IMG_4565 by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



IMG_4566 by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr

And finally one of my fine Russian/Ukrainian (USSR) Medium Format Lens's - including the very rare orrigional Zodiak-8 Arsat 30mm 3.5 Fisheye



IMG_4569 by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A fine selection of photos there for us to compare, I'm thinking we need a tad of expertise from folks who actually know the calibres where possible, if this could happen, I could host a listing on a website for reference purposes, or maybe we could persuiade a Mod to arrange to pin it - - well, Mach maybe? :lol:

:weed:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive got the top watch of the three and it looks very nice in one piece


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Edb1984 said:


> [IMG alt="8430108561_b591102c03.jpg...ickr.com/8232/8430108561_b591102c03.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> IMG_4543 by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr
> 
> ...


That's a Liaocheng ML-7101, commonly supplied by PTS Resources, Hong Kong. The other two are Tongjis of a more modern pattern than the one earlier in this thread.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I was thinking of Chascomm aqnd Alberta Time as info sources - - both have extensive knowledge of these movements - - is there already a reference website Guys. ? ?


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

I have this: Chinese movements

Sure there are lot more, but this list helps.

Regards, Miro.


----------

